# Thompson Center Muzzy



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

$25.00 Discount for a forum member. Just be sure to PM me.

http://www.utahgunexchange.com/ads/thompson-center-black-diamond-w-209-conversion/


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

Sent you a PM.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Sorry the gun has been sold for full price.


----------

